# problem mit alsa ..

## equinox0r

zu beginn:

ich weiss das problem wurde hier schon x-mal diskutiert, aber ich bin scheinbar zu blöd alsa auf meinem neuen gentoo gescheit einzurichten.

ich verwende einen original kernel von kernel.org 2.6.8.1

die kerneleinstellungen sehen so aus:

```
<*> Sound card support                                      

    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->                

      <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

      <*> Sequencer support

      <*> OSS Mixer API

      <*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

      [*] OSS Sequencer API

          PCI devices  --->

            <*> EMU10K1 (SB Live! & Audigy, E-mu APS)
```

emerge info:

```
Portage 2.0.50-r10 (default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1, 2.6.8.1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.8.1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ http://www.gigaload.org/gentoo.org/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bonobo cdr crypt cups dga directfb doc dvd dvdr encode esd fbcon foomaticdb gdbm ggi gif gkthtml gnome gpm gtk gtk2 guile hbci imap imlib ipv6 java jikes jpeg kde libg++ libwww linguas_de mad maildir mbox mikmod mmx mmxext motif mozilla moznocompise moznomail mpeg mysql ncurses nls odbc ofx oggvorbis opengl oss pam pda pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline samba sdl skey slang speedo spell sqlite sse ssl stroke svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype unicode usagi usb utf8 vim-with-x wmf x86 xaw3d xface xfs xine xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"
```

ein "emerge sync" habe ich eben erst ausgeführt.

sobald ich im howto bei "2.3 Installation der ALSA Utilities" ankomme führe ich "emerge alsa-oss alsa-utils" aus. dabei möchte er alsa-driver mitcompilieren:

```
# emerge -av alsa-utils alsa-oss

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.5a  -debug +oss  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.5-r3  -jack -static  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.5   143 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.5   0 kB

Total size of downloads: 143 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

ist doch nicht ganz sinn und zweck der übung dass das mitcompiliert wird oder?

wenn ich das dann übrigens ausführen lasse bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:

```
>>> emerge (1 of 4) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.5a to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.5a.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.5a.tar.bz2 to /usr/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.5a/work

 * Applying alsa-driver-1.0.5-devfix.patch...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying alsa-driver-1.0.5a-cs46xx-passthrough.patch...                                                              [ ok ]

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.8.1 found in /usr/src/linux

 * A 2.5 or 2.6 kernel was detected.  We are copying the kernel source tree from

 * //usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1 to /usr/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.5a/temp/linux

 * because the alsa-driver build process overwrites files in the 2.6.x kernel tree.

>>> Source unpacked.

x86

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /usr/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.5a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.5a

checking cross compile...

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.5a/temp/linux

checking for kernel version... 2.6.8.1

checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler: gcc 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6) Used compiler: gcc (GCC) 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)

checking for built-in ALSA... "yes"

configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel.

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.5a failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 362, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed
```

was mach ich hier falsch?

----------

## Pasci

 *Quote:*   

> error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel. 

 

du hast alsa schon im kernel, also brauchst du den alsa-driver nicht mehr zu kompilieren..

----------

## pablo_supertux

einfach emerge alsa-utils mergen, mit amixer die Master und PCI Devices unmuten und fertig!

----------

## Gekko

Und danach noch ein

```
# alsaconf 
```

und fertig.

----------

## nes

Solltest Du dennoch Probleme haben, schau auch mal hier rein:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=215474

Ich würde empfehlen, alles was Du fix im Kernel hast mal als Module zu kompilieren, Hintergrund steht im obigen Thread.

lg., nes

----------

## equinox0r

was mich noch wundert ist dass portage alsa-driver automatisch und ohne mein zutun compilieren möchte ...

das war auch eigentlich meine frage  :Wink: 

momentan kann ich nichts emergen (wo alsa-driver in den dependencies drinsteht)..

aktuelles beispiel:

```
$ emerge -av gaim

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.5a  -debug +oss  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.5-r3  -jack -static  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libao-0.8.5  +alsa +arts +esd -mmap -nas  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.4.1   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nss-3.8   4,746 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4  -debug +gpm  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-en-0.51.1   168 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/enchant-1.1.3  -debug -debug  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gtkspell-2.0.4-r1  +doc  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/gaim-0.81-r5  -cjk +crypt -debug -debug -evo -gnutls -nas +nls +perl -silc +spell  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/gaim-encryption-2.29  -debug -debug  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 4,915 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

in /etc/portage/package.* steht nichts von alsa, meine use-variable sollte auch i.o. sein ..

eigentlich woltle ich alsa fest im kernel haben ... kann ja nicht sein dass ich module compilieren muss nur weil portage seinen launen nicht nachgeben will  :Wink: 

please help...

----------

## equinox0r

hmm..

zu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1487724#1487724

 *nes wrote:*   

> Im nachhinein hab ich doch noch die Begründung dazu gefunden, siehe http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=TroubleShooting
> 
> Ich zitiere:
> 
> * Make sure you have installed ALSA as modules, and not compiled into the kernel.
> ...

 

ich habe den 2.6.8.1er installiert, damit tuts nicht. laut https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org gibts keinen solchen known/closed bug.. hab ich den übersehen?

----------

## nes

Warum wehrst Dich so, alles was den Sound betrifft, und Du derzeit fix im Kernel hast, mal als Modul reinzugeben?  :Wink: 

Ich kann eben nur sagen, mir hats geholfen. Einfach ausprobieren. Dann siehst ev. auch gleich Meldungen die er beim Laden der Module ausgibt, bzw. woran es liegt.

lg., nes

----------

## Neo_0815

Na von der Sicherheitsseite her ist ein monolythischer Kernel ohne Modul Support schon was wert ... und da es past 2.6.5 auch built in gehen sollte ist es natürlich ein interessantes Problem.

Die Lösung Module zu nehmen mag gehen kann ja aber nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.

MfG

----------

## equinox0r

ich stimme euch beiden zu ..

natürlich gehts auch anders, aber ich erwarte allgemein mehr als nur so ein pseudo-fix (der jetzt bei mir veranlasst dass mein sound wieder tut)  :Wink: 

andererseits.. ich mag module nicht und hab gern was fertiges  :Smile: 

ich klemm mich mal dahinter, vielleicht findet ihr noch was?

----------

## pseudoruprecht

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sobald ich im howto bei "2.3 Installation der ALSA Utilities" ankomme fï¿½hre ich "emerge alsa-oss alsa-utils" aus. 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

alsa-oss ist der boese Schurke: der will alsa-driver als Abhaengigkeit haben. Da Du die OSS-Emu fuer ALSA aber schon im Kernel hast, brauchst Du das Paket gar nicht erst.

Also entweder baust Du alles in Sachen ALSA-Treiber aus dem ebuild, oder alles aus dem Kernel. Mischen geht nicht.  :Wink: 

pseudoruprecht

----------

## equinox0r

ok das war mir schon vorher klar  :Wink: 

ich wollte beispielsweise auch k3b emergen, da musste ebenfalls alsa-driver emerged werden (mit der selben fehlermeldung)..

----------

## pseudoruprecht

Das ist jetzt nicht ganz hasenrein, aber: was passiert, wenn Du portage mit emerge -i alsa-driver-<version> vorgaukelst, die Abhaengigkeit sei installiert? Klappt dann ein emerge k3b?

pseudoruprecht

----------

## equinox0r

hab ich nicht probiert ...

portage hat jetzt den müll einfach ohne zu meckern installiert und damit tuts ...

mich begeistert diese lösung gar nicht, aber vorerst tuts damit  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

Ist ja toll, daß "View more Emoticons" einem ganze zwei (2) mehr anbietet, ich hätte doch so gerne hier ein unschuldiges Pfeifen gehabt....wie auch immer, da dieses Thema noch in Deiner .sig steht:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=213579

----------

## equinox0r

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Ist ja toll, daß "View more Emoticons" einem ganze zwei (2) mehr anbietet, ich hätte doch so gerne hier ein unschuldiges Pfeifen gehabt....wie auch immer, da dieses Thema noch in Deiner .sig steht:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=213579

 

zu dieser späten stunde versteh ich einfach nicht was du mir damit sagen möchtest ... ich les mir dein post morgen früh nochmal durch, vielleicht hab ich dann verstanden was du mir sagen willst  :Wink: 

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Spontan faellt mir dazu ein, dass Du noch die ALSA-Kernel Patches verwenden kannst (ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/kernel-patches/). So wäre dann das _Problem_ mit dem monolythischen Kernel geloest.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## maconey

```
emerge -i media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.6a
```

scheint ein workaround zu sein... ob damit alles funktioniert kann ich leider (noch) nicht sagen.

edit:

in portage 2.0.51funktioniert emerge -i (inject) nicht mehr, um dann portage vorzugaukeln alsa-driver sei installiert:

```
echo "media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.6a" >>/etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=224063

----------

## equinox0r

hallo nochmals  :Smile: 

ich hab jetzt nochmal ungefähr das selbe problem, nur anderer soundchip und anderer kernel (2.6.10).

alsa habe ich komplett als modul im kernel und trotzdem will mir mein gentoo das alsa-driver paket wieder installieren (ohne mein zutun versteht sich).

erlaube ich die installation erhalte ich irgendwann folgende fehlermeldung:

```
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbaudio.c

patching file usbaudio.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 68 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1912 (offset 16 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1929 (offset 16 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 3222 (offset 109 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 3243 (offset 109 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 3265 (offset 109 lines).

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/usb/usx2y'

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2y.c

patching file usbusx2y.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usX2Yhwdep.c

patching file usX2Yhwdep.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/usb/usx2y'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/usb'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a'

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/kbuild  modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/kbuild/../acore/hwdep.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/kbuild/../drivers/dummy.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/drivers/dummy.c:1:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/drivers/dummy.c:133: error: initializer element is not constant

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/drivers/dummy.c:133: error: (near initialization for `__param_arr_index.num')

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/drivers/dummy.c:135: error: initializer element is not constant

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/drivers/dummy.c:135: error: (near initialization for `__param_arr_id.num')

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/drivers/dummy.c:137: error: initializer element is not constant

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/drivers/dummy.c:137: error: (near initialization for `__param_arr_enable.num')

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/drivers/dummy.c:139: error: initializer element is not constant

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/drivers/dummy.c:139: error: (near initialization for `__param_arr_pcm_devs.num')

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/drivers/dummy.c:141: error: initializer element is not constant

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/alsa-kernel/drivers/dummy.c:141: error: (near initialization for `__param_arr_pcm_substreams.num')

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/kbuild/../drivers/dummy.o]

 Error 1

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/kbuild/../drivers] Error 2

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/kbuild/../acore/memalloc.o

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/acore/memalloc.c:54: error: initializer element is not constant

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/acore/memalloc.c:54: error: (near initialization for `__param_arr_enable.num')

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/kbuild/../acore/memalloc.o

] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/kbuild/../acore] Error 2

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.6a/kbuild] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.6a failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 91, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

da das ja angeblich seit 2.6.5 fest einkompiliert funktionieren soll hab ich das probiert, da erscheint mir aber wieder altbekannte fehlermeldung ("configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel.")

jetzt hab ich das mittels

```
echo "media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.6a" >>/etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

 mal soft-gefixed aber gefallen tut mir das immernoch nicht weil ich auch noch gar nicht weiss ob dann später alles so funktioniert wie ich das gerne hätte ...

wenn dazu irgendjemand noch eine idee hat ... her damit  :Smile: 

----------

